# Costa Rican Wildlife



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Could have posted a few hundred, but here's just a few. Enjoy : victory:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

and a whole thread of inverts:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/1045722-few-inverts-costa-rica.html :flrt:


----------



## DEATHWEB (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice pics


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like you had an amazing time out there!


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Great pics, would love to get that close to a croc.


----------

